# Lets see some of your early work guys? :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I was going through my old website's database and found a bunch of install pics from 8-12 years ago...kinda brought back a lot of memories 

so, post your old install pics, have to be at least 5 years ago (preferably older).

i will start with a few:









My volvo from 2004









Jetta from 2003









Jetta from 2003









Monte Carlo from 2004









celica from 2004









Maxima from i think 2001 or 2002










escalade from 2003


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Focus from 2003









Jetta from 2004










Lincoln limo from 2003









who remember these badboys?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1205928-post1.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1205928-post1.html


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

5 years ago I had just gotten my driver's license...


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

are we going ghetto old or just old?


NEUMAN


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Check out the cell phone. First Kenwood CD Player with Tuner. KDC-9R This was probably 87-89? Kenwood alarm, Orion pre-amp and fader thingy. I can't really remember what else was in my truck at the time.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

2001~2002ish


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Really Vinh? PG gear? no way!!!!!!!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Bing, really not one of your "old" installs was sub par. amazing work. If my book of installs hadn't been lost while i was away for the summer and the shop shut down for good I would post some .


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

The Davel to side facing subs = me with upward facing subs! 


I am surprised no one commented on the amps i have at the bottom of post 2.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

spl152db said:


> Bing, really not one of your "old" installs was sub par. amazing work. If my book of installs hadn't been lost while i was away for the summer and the shop shut down for good I would post some .


oh there were plenty of sub-par stuff, its just that i didnt own a camera mostly for those times 

even those you see there, if you peeled it all back, i think the wiring would be far scarrier lol not terrible, but far messier


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> I am surprised no one commented on the amps i have at the bottom of post 2.


Look like Sweet Poisons to me. I had a couple without the plexi.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> Look like Sweet Poisons to me. I had a couple without the plexi.


yup!


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

One of my biggest regrets is that digital cameras were not around when I was doing the CA SPL stuff back in the day. I would change my entire box every month or so just to try something different. This is the only pic I have of any of the old installs I did. 

BTW:
I still own the subs and amps in this install.....

~JH


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> One of my biggest regrets is that digital cameras were not around when I was doing the CA SPL stuff back in the day. I would change my entire box every month or so just to try something different. This is the only pic I have of any of the old installs I did.


yeah, I wish I had a digital camera back then. I'd have so much stuff. Then I could remember everything I had in my cars. The systems that seemed to change monthly. lol


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

This is all i could find: 























































Rockin the scans with the Harry Kumura tweets!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

That 04 Monte trunk looks like it's got twice the space of mine. Is that just an effect of the angle of the photo or did you actually hack up the trunk to make room?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Threads like this make me long for the good ol' days of car audio. When you had a hard time picking which equipment to go with and not like today where you have to look for something not made in China. What happened?


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

this was my first major project with glass. technically only about the third time touching it. wish the body and paint guy would have done as the customer asked and finalized the sanding.



























NEUMAN


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Good old Harry.....what ever happened to him and the Acura....and also Todd Matsubara


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Awesome thread yall. I really have no contribution because I wasnt installing long enough to have any "old school" stuff. But this reminds me of the hours I would spend flipping through car audio mags and wanting all this stuff.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1205928-post1.html
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1205928-post1.html


DA9 Integra!!!!, I have the same car with Image Dynamics CD2 horns aswell. Honda's and Horn's perfect match


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

> Good old Harry.....what ever happened to him and the Acura....and also Todd Matsubara


Todd, Matsubara......now that is a name I havent heard in years!

He had an Alpine T-Bird that was spectacular. Years later many high end installs with new technology dont even remotely come close. 

Todds work was (still is) fantastic. 

Just the name brings a lot of good memories!

~JH


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know if I have anything on film from 1987 and maybe 1991, see I can get it posted


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah I know I'm an old codgerHey bing,even your early stuff is real nice ,clean,you got a good set of hands.keep up the good work.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

5 years ago i was just out of highschool, content with my stock speakers and aftermarket HU... times have changed only within the past year. This hobby is addicting and expensive. looking forward to seing what you gentlemen have done in the past.

CC


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad to see ya! Welcome aboard.there are so many talented people on this board,as well as wise and experienced.smart too." if your not learning something new everyday,your doing something wrong"(Reese Haggot).the guy who started this thread( they call him bing) is very talented.good luck on your journey.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Super Nintendo! lol*










*blue Orion's*


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> *Super Nintendo! lol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH WOW!!! SNES!!!! i was just a wee lad!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> I was going through my old website's database and found a bunch of install pics from 8-12 years ago...kinda brought back a lot of memories
> 
> so, post your old install pics, have to be at least 5 years ago (preferably older).
> 
> ...


I didn't know you had used PPI Arts in your installs before?
Gorgeous work as always.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I'm probably the only one who's installs have gotten uglier over time. In the mid-late 90s I had a ton of free time. Not much money but time to make things look nice. Now I stop once I hit the functional part. I can't bring myself to pay someone else to do it so it remains ugly.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I'm liking the new forum and I would definitely like some more videos. It's nice for people like me that don't have friends that are into audio in a town that does not have a single good shop to see how others work. I learned my way around a car from tagging along as an annoying 17yr old with some of the best in the industry. Lucky for me they didn't mind teaching me.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> I'm liking the new forum though and I would definitely like some more videos. It's nice for people like me that don't have friends that are into audio in a town that does not have a single good shop to see how others work. I learned my way around a car from tagging along as an annoying 17yr old with some of the best in the industry. Lucky for me they didn't mind teaching me.


I thought you and I were friends....oh wait, it was more like a conspiracy according the GK. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> I'm liking the new forum .


I'm i missing something....what is new about it....thanks


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

trojan fan said:


> I'm i missing something....what is new about it....thanks


I thought I was in the virtual audition forum...:surprised::blush::mean:


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> I thought I was in the virtual audition forum...:surprised::blush::mean:


Crack is one hell of a drug.



Back on topic, it's funny to see some installs that are older than I am


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

millerlyte said:


> Crack is one hell of a drug.
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, it's funny to see some installs that are older than I am


It's pretty easy when you hit the back button too many times. No crack needed.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Bret, yeah i have used a bunch of old ppi, from art to sedona to the pc etc...used to be one of my favorite brands. along with autotek


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Awe man, if only I wasn't young and dumb in the early 90's... 

I took pics of all sorts of stupid ****... but none of my work... 

Pre-digital...so taking pics in the garage and maybe not having them come out, or come out super grainy was the main problem...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

only pics i have are on my other hard drive in my computer that is down for the moment. maybe there are some on my laptop i can pull out...


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

i was too busy drinking in the 90's to worry about taking pics of my work. wish i would have though. i really miss all that gear.


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

I dont always post a lot,enjoy reading and oogling install pics.Here are some of my attempts(not that old school)

Toyota Corolla









Subaru Impreza









This is the opposite end of the enclosure in the same Impreza









Opel Kadett









Mk1 VW Golf


















Toyota RunX RSi









Opel Astra


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

Some oldies I dug up

Audi A4 must have been done in 2003ish










2002 Protege 5


















Infiniti G35


















Coffee table lol


















Same Protege 5 different system










Honda Civic


----------

